# Detailing services based in Cork any interest.



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Firstly Sorry to Mods if this is in the wrong section, Please feel free to move.

I've been detailing my own Coupe and other cars for a while now and have come to realise that there is a gap in the market for detailing services in Cork, and in general the Munster area, I can find one with a quick Google search.

So to get to the Point of this thread, would members from the South of Ireland on here be interested in such services?

I have put together a basic Pricing structure and different options for further discussion, Also have the facebook page ready to go.....

If there's interest I'll post the price list.

Any comments and suggestions welcome

Regards
Nic


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

If there is a need do what we did show some of your work then start to post up regular details. Its hard going but our business is growing with a major announcement coming next month with will see my business expanding by quite a significant amount. over here there is not the same understanding of the industry and most people will think ur ripping people off with a fancy valet but slog on and u'll be fine! all the best and Welcome


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

he's an international supporter ronnie


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

aaaaaahh ic


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> If there is a need do what we did show some of your work then start to post up regular details. Its hard going but our business is growing with a major announcement coming next month with will see my business expanding by quite a significant amount. over here there is not the same understanding of the industry and most people will think ur ripping people off with a fancy valet but slog on and u'll be fine! all the best and Welcome


Expanding mate

Ive got my P45 ready to post:thumb:


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> If there is a need do what we did show some of your work then start to post up regular details. Its hard going but our business is growing with a major announcement coming next month with will see my business expanding by quite a significant amount. over here there is not the same understanding of the industry and most people will think ur ripping people off with a fancy valet but slog on and u'll be fine! all the best and Welcome


Thanks, 
I see your point of view and I have every intention of posting some details up over the next while.
Will try and put together a comprehensive detail thread over the next while.
Nic


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

There's another member on here also detailing in the Cork area.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

The more the merrier I say!

Ireland North and South needs more understanding about Detailing and it does need ring fenced. For too long there has been various people claiming to be Detailers with little understanding of what they are doing and what is required to carry out the business in a professional and responsible fashion.
I have encountered several customers who have been let down and disappointed by sub standard work,leading them to believe that Detailing is a glorified form of Valeting and dragging the business into the gutter. 
This has been discussed hundreds of times on here and within our local car scene so I'm not going to bang on about it anymore!

As regards to getting your business off the ground,Good Luck and definitely give it a go! Get insured before you do anything and spend as much as you can afford on equipment. The more you have the easier the job will be. Enjoy everything you do and be patient with everything. 

The major problem we have on this island is the car scene and how it operates. A customer of ours from California,a true car enthusiast and an utter gent,hit the nail on the head when he was chatting to me about Detailing in Ireland. The first time we met he simply asked: 'Where are all the nice cars?' Compared to California he does have a point. We do have some lovely cars over here with very discerning owners but sadly they are a bit thin on the ground at times.

We have gone well so far by looking after the right customers and not chasing the younger guys and girls whose friend can probably do the job for them as a favour and a good job they do too,a glance on some of the local forums will testify to this.

Hope that made some sense!


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks man for the Encouragement, I've already set about costing of equipment so I've a good idea to what equipment is going to cost, that plus 20%.
The only other person I found was flawless.ie, not looking to complete yet.
Nic


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

if you need any products give me a bell! All the best as John says its hard over here asmost people dont understand what detailing is but its slowly becoming easier as people are seeing what the extra time involved can produce. all the best and let the standard of your work do the talking! If u need any advice or tips most of the detailers over here get on very well so its a friendly industry so if u have a query just shout!


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Ronnie, 

When you say insurance, what types of insurance do you recommend and what companies?
Nic


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nic,at the moment and only if the nature of our business changes,eg,if we ever get premises,Chris and i use the following.

Public Liability Insurance-Absolutely vital for our customers,the general public and for Chris and myself. It insures each of us for up to one million if killed in the line of duty,however that would happen! It also insures us against injury such as back injury and would cover loss of earnings. It also £100 excess against third party property damage and employer's liability and temporary employer's liability. I took this out with the Blackfriar Group.

The van runs under a commercial policy which insures it and all it's contents. This was taken out with Hughes in Belfast and I can keep my no claims discount with it.

I recently renewed our Trader's policy and got a quote for £1150 which covers 25k on the road and 50k at business premises should we get a unit,this is an extension which can be added on. Unlikely at the moment and don't think we need to. However I have driven a couple of our customer's cars purely because the need arose,(alloy wheel refurbs and the like) and there is no way I would risk it on my own third party extension. We use an Insurance company locally,Crumlin Insurance partnership.


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Nic,at the moment and only if the nature of our business changes,eg,if we ever get premises,Chris and i use the following.
> 
> Public Liability Insurance-Absolutely vital for our customers,the general public and for Chris and myself. It insures each of us for up to one million if killed in the line of duty,however that would happen! It also insures us against injury such as back injury and would cover loss of earnings. It also £100 excess against third party property damage and employer's liability and temporary employer's liability. I took this out with the Blackfriar Group.
> 
> ...


AAh brilliant man, thanks for that.
I must look into it.

Looking to get a detail done this weekend to post on the forum if a few supplies arrive on time.
Nic


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

No worries Nic.
Send me a PM if I've missed anything,bound to be something! Look forward to the write-up.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

If you are interested in products give me a bell I can supply you with all your trade needs and in bulk quantities.


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> If you are interested in products give me a bell I can supply you with all your trade needs and in bulk quantities.


Thanks Ronnie, I may well be getting back to you in the near future.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

What are you peddling Rollo?!?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Will PM you but i can supply you with pretty much everything.


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

B&B Autostyle said:


> What are you peddling Rollo?!?


Anything he can...:thumb:
Era it's all in the spirit of help from one detailer to another and business.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Definitely do Rollo. I'm about to place an order with somebody and if you can get it i'd rather use you obviously.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Will give you a bell tomorrow.


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey everyone, here's my first full detailing comission.
Click me.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Clicked and viewed. Nice one.:thumb:


----------



## martyjer (Aug 22, 2009)

I think you'll find there is a detailing company in Munster if you Google it, dont know why it wouldnt have shown up in a search.


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

martyjer said:


> I think you'll find there is a detailing company in Munster if you Google it, dont know why it wouldnt have shown up in a search.


Yeah I've only recently come across him.
Not looking to take him on business wise just yet just to get myself established and provide a quality service, there's room for everyone after all.
Nic


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

True. The more people do it,in a professional manner,the more the profile is raised and respected.


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

B&B Autostyle said:


> True. The more people do it,in a professional manner,the more the profile is raised and respected.


Dam right man.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

B&B Autostyle said:


> True. The more people do it,in a professional manner,the more the profile is raised and respected.


Amen to that!

What a difference between valeting and detailing in the South. The Valet guys are their own worst enemies, and the detailing scene seems to be taking a step in the same direction now.

Let me explain.... The price of a Valet in the South is pretty much the same, give or take 20%, for the past twenty years. You keep seeing valet companies coming and going. (I look at the Golden Pages listing every year!) Everyone thinks that all they need to do is set up in warehouse or old shed, offer cheaper prices than the nearest competitor, and watch the customers roll in.

Very wrong. Firstly, yes they might get more customers initially, but on low income due to price competition, they can't sustain profitability. They need to either cut corners or lower quality (same thing?) in order to squeeze an extra car in each day. How else are they going to pay for the rent, rates, insurance, products, tools, consumables, and so on.

What happens? They put themselves out of business and the other (possibly better established or better-serving) competitor is in trouble or also out of business. Then what? Another kid sets up washing and scratching cars because he thinks there is a gap in the market. Vicious cycle. And the prices are still back by two decades!! That makes it a consumer market and all bar a few, the valet people are kept on their knees.

Detailing seems to be going the same way. One guy keeps lowering prices and offering cheaper products and services and is harming what should be a growth industry. And given the above expenses, seems to working for less than minimum wage. I have always said it - Detailers should work together here and it could be a very progressive and profitable endeavour for both the Detailer AND the client. At the moment, there is too much childishness and ***-for-tatting and p!ssing up a wall, and from what I can see all the low prices in the world aren't going to save a detailer (unless there is financial support from other quarters).

Given that there are so few Detailers here, I would suggest a Detailers Association to ensure high standards, sharing of knowledge, pursuit of high quality and a general opportunity to yap about the trade and the direction it should take. I don't advertise here, but most Irish contributors know who I am, I think? Its just an idea, and could be pretty informal to begin with, but give me a shout anytime to talk detailing!

Brian.
ps. welcome to Detailing, Nic, ya mad thing!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

as for the detailers association I have been quietly working on this and sould be able to shed more light on it soon, my problem is sometimes what people want or expect frm detailing.


----------



## royal (Mar 10, 2008)

As present detailers know it is not all what it seems to other poeple-it can be tough out there.The irish detailing market is a tough market not from the times that we are currently in but simple knowledge of what it is all about!

I have a particular client that keeps reffering to gettng his car valeted after 3 years.Ive seen a lot of valeting companies come and go over the time we have being in business....this will always happen due to offering the same kind of service!

Not sure who you are reffering to above on price margins brian, but have an idea.

Good to see that there are more detailers coming on stream both north/south ireland .

2011 will see big changes regarding car care for the better :thumb:

All the best.
Regards,
Brian. kingpin


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Brian S,some interesting points made there.

I'm with you on the pricing structure point. Rollo and i get undercut all the time by the guys with the Porter cable and the halogens who set up a Facebbook page and call themselves Detailing something or other. That's fair enough-they don't do what we do,as in pay insurance and pay for all the other running costs of a legitimate business. Secondly,competing with them would be impossible so i don't compete with them,simple as that. I laugh now at the conversation I had over a year ago with the owner of a car accessory shop who told me a mate of his does 100% correction for a hundred quid and that I should do the same! He can also do it in a day apparently! We went out to look after the higher end customers and it's worked a treat. At the moment we are working a lot with the main Audi dealers in Belfast who respect the quality we can bring to their customers.

This always comes down to pricing on DW but it's the most important factor of any business,detailing or not.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh and Hi Brian Kingpin! The Nanolex is great stuff!


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> as for the detailers association I have been quietly working on this and sould be able to shed more light on it soon, my problem is sometimes what people want or expect frm detailing.


Ronnie, I find that price sets people's expectations in the right direction. They know that it must be something special when they hear the price - not just a valet. Would be very interested in what you are doing with the association. Not sure if it will be viable cross-border but it would be certainly worth creating some momentum on it.



royal said:


> As present detailers know it is not all what it seems to other poeple-it can be tough out there.The irish detailing market is a tough market not from the times that we are currently in but simple knowledge of what it is all about!
> 
> I have a particular client that keeps reffering to gettng his car valeted after 3 years.Ive seen a lot of valeting companies come and go over the time we have being in business....this will always happen due to offering the same kind of service!
> 
> ...


Hi Brian. Now you're a man who seems to keep a low profile! Would love to catch up with you sometime. Heard nothing but good things about you from a mutual supplier. :thumb:

I think in NI people are more inclined to keep their cars in good condition? Any trips I take up there, the roads seem to be in much better and cleaner condition. Here, if you get the wrong day, a freshly detailed car caught behind the wrong truck for a hundred yards can be disastrous.

Would the NI guys agree?


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Brian S,some interesting points made there.
> 
> I'm with you on the pricing structure point. Rollo and i get undercut all the time by the guys with the Porter cable and the halogens who set up a Facebbook page and call themselves Detailing something or other. That's fair enough-they don't do what we do,as in pay insurance and pay for all the other running costs of a legitimate business. Secondly,competing with them would be impossible so i don't compete with them,simple as that. I laugh now at the conversation I had over a year ago with the owner of a car accessory shop who told me a mate of his does 100% correction for a hundred quid and that I should do the same! He can also do it in a day apparently! We went out to look after the higher end customers and it's worked a treat. At the moment we are working a lot with the main Audi dealers in Belfast who respect the quality we can bring to their customers.
> 
> This always comes down to pricing on DW but it's the most important factor of any business,detailing or not.


Yeah, all of a sudden everyone is a Detailer! I wish it had another name to be honest. I've been doing it since before the term "detailing" came into existence and I hate being pigeon-holed. Detailing IMO is simply high quality valeting. The attention to the detail. What we do is Automotive Reconditioning or Paint Finishing / Refinishing.

But then people get confused with restoration or body-shop outfits. It kills me to get confused with valet services continuously though.


----------



## martyjer (Aug 22, 2009)

I'd be all for a detailing association, I've had people look at me funny when they ask what a cost of a detail would be, and quote the whole "we're in a recession" malarky. Then when you tell them how long it takes and what goes on in a proper detail they look at you as if you're mad to be putting that much care into a car. The Irish scene is a tough one, the cars here don't get the attention they deserve, partly cause the roads are so awful, and partly because a lot of people just don't care, and see a car as a machine for going from A to B. (Which I suppose it is its just nice to do it in style..)
Regarding valeting, its the same story over again, you quote a price and they tell you about the Polish fella down the road who will do a great job for €20 inside and out. I was even talking to a guy the other week and he was quoted €150 for a correction from some Polish lads, and he thought it was too expensive! I can't see how they could do a proper correction for that price to be honest, but thats the horrible truth of the market that is out there. Obviously there is always going to be the queues outside the garages with the lads that use the bristly brushes, which makes me cry every time I see them, but nothing can be done about that. There are people who are willing to pay proper prices for a valet or a detail, and with a bit of knowledge and insight then that audience will grow I believe.


----------



## Larryk (Apr 24, 2009)

@ Brain S - 100% agree with your post, and as Mr Kingpin has mentioned i have a good idea who you speak of - cutting prices is all well and good until you go bang, and then the whole detailing scene looks bad because of the people that will get screwed as the business goes down the tubes. 

Definitely all for it Brian, have your people call my people haha :lol:

Seriously though, would be no harm to sit down and talk this out with like minded detailers from around the country. 

E-mail on the way

Larry
Wexford based Detailer (cleancar.ie)


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Im all for other detailers setting up, we might get a bit more recognition that way.

Id be all for an accociation Brian. Good Call.
Like a Criteria people have to meet and achieve before one can set up as a detailer. It might deter people from calling themselves detailers. 

As regards to pricing, there's a flier i came across recently, for starters the pricing was all over the place, and a valeters were offering the full works to your car for €60= full wash and hand polish, shampoo'd interior ect, the usual works, what would usually be a €120 job for 60. thats fine if they want to be so cheap, but what really made me laugh. The next offer was for the same service plus a full machiene polish, hologram removal, the works. all for €65 !!!!!!!

This really summed up the quality of work thats out there, and whats making our life so much more difficult.

I personally tell people that im a "paint correction specialist". Not tooting my own horn but thats what im doing and it tells people about the job your doing without the whole "so your a valeter then" !!

On the up side, there are people out there who really look after there cars these days, and it may take a while but Detailing is growing. Not as fast as we like, but were getting there, all we need now is mother nature to give us a bit of stability in our weather 

Padraic


----------

